# Howdy all



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

I am new to TAM. We've been married 38 years, together for 40. We were high school sweethearts. 

We have two grown children and one grandchild: son is a physician, daughter is in IT.

I served a total of 20 years in the military (AD/NG) and am now a network engineer.

We have a fairly solid marriage and have worked to overcome the problems of life together.

Now in our late fifties and dealing with the issues that come with aging.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> I am new to TAM. We've been married 38 years, together for 40. We were high school sweethearts.
> 
> We have two grown children and one grandchild: son is a physician, daughter is in IT.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM!
Always room for a weekend warrior here 

You can start a thread in a specific forum about any issues you want to talk about, or you can just add comments here. your call.

And thank you for your service.
My one regret (well maybe not only) is that I didn’t do my 20 and retire. I was a young dumb kid.

Welcome!


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM!
> Always room for a weekend warrior here
> 
> You can start a thread in a specific forum about any issues you want to talk about, or you can just add comments here. your call.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome from another Texan. Kick ya boots up and let us have it 👍


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

Welcome. Glad to see you here.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Here’s a cup of tea to make you feel welcome.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Hey and welcome from a retired Navy vet!


----------

